# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  شروع طوفانی برای کنکور 96 ریاضی

## GUST

سلام  :Yahoo (101): 
بعد از یکسال درس خوندن برای کنکور
که تقریبا تونست کم و کاستی های کل دبیرستانم رو جبران کنه میخوام یک شروع طوفانی داشته باشم برای 96! 
امسال یک سری کم و کاستی ها رو تونستم بفهمم !خدا لعنت کنه این آموزش و پرورش و مدارس غیرانتفاعی رو که فقط پول حروم میکنن ! من اگر جای آموزش و پرورش بودم فصل بردار  هندسه تحلیلی رو همون سال دوم دبیرستان به بچه ها یاد میدادم چون واقعا بهش نیاز داشتم! نکات ساده ای که مربوط به هندسه بود شاید 0.5 ساعت وقتم رو سر یک سئوال هدر میداد و باعث میشد که یک سئوال فیزیک رو نفهمم! مثلا همین نکته ساده که برای بدست آوردن زاویه دوبردار ، دوبردار باید از یک نقطه رسم بشن! توی فصل کار و انرژی کل وقتم رو گرفت که بفهمم زاویه نیروی وزن و جابه جایی چی میشه!! بگذریم یک برنامه خوب میخوام واسه 96 !روی کتاب هایی که به نظر خودم تسلط کافی برای کنکور دارم! دینی پیش دانشگاهی، زبان انگلیسی،لغات ادبیات فارسی، شیمی قسمت آلی 
روی یکسری درس ها حس میکنم تسلط ندارم مثلا فیزیک پیش دانشگاهی 19.5 نهایی شدم اما اصلا حس خوبی بهش ندارم! حس میکنم یاد ندارم!!! خصوصا فصل دینامیک و سینماتیک 
دوستان منظورم از تسلط نزدیک حد 50% فراتر از کنکوره! اول از همه میخوام از هندسه پایه شروع کنم! نگین خواهشا جزو حذفیاته و نمیتونی تستاشو بزنی و اینا ...... میخوام ترمیمش کنم برای کنکور و چون مبانی هندسه تحلیلیه لازمه
منبع برای ریاضی پایه هم واقعا سر درگم هستم! سر دیفرانسیل کل 60درصد بچه ها روی مهربان اتفاق نظر دارن اون بحثش جداست اما الان منبع برای ریاضی پایه و هندسه پایه میخوام! هندسه پایه کتابو الان خوندم ... تست میخوام!
یک کتاب خوب هم واسه هندسه تحلیلی میخوام! میکرو گاج داشتم ولی واقعا خیلی کتاب بسته ای بود! خیلی خیلی بسته! هیچ ابتکاری نداشت ! یک الگوریتم حل تست ارائه میده بعد با همون همه تستارو حل میکنه هیچ توضیحی هم نمیده! درضمن واقعا از لحاظ روحی هم تخریب شدم دخترعمم سال 96 میخواد کنکور بده! از الان نمیاد تو مهمونی ها !! پرسیدم از پدرش کتبیش چند شد !؟ گفت :19.75 یعنی میخواستم خودمو اونجا آتیش بزنم اون از یکسال مونده به کنکور مراسم افطاری نمیاد بعد من 20 روز مونده به کنکور رفتم افطاری !!!  ساعت مطالعاتیم واسه سال آینده از 8:30 صبح تا 10 شب خسته هم نمیشم! برنامه بدین!!!

----------


## Ultra

توی هندسه پایه اگر چیزی در خودت میبینی دو جلد سیرتا پیاز گاج رو بگیر تست مردافکن حل کن

واسه تحلیلی هم سه بعدی الگو تست های خوب و عالی زیاد داره

برنامه هم شخصیه

----------


## GUST

> توی هندسه پایه اگر چیزی در خودت میبینی دو جلد سیرتا پیاز گاج رو بگیر تست مردافکن حل کن
> 
> واسه تحلیلی هم سه بعدی الگو تست های خوب و عالی زیاد داره
> 
> برنامه هم شخصیه


تاجایی که یادمه سیرتا پیاز های گاج آموزشی و در حد دبیرستان وضعیف بودن! برای شیمیش که اینجوری بود!!!

----------


## Ultra

> تاجایی که یادمه سیرتا پیاز های گاج آموزشی و در حد دبیرستان وضعیف بودن! برای شیمیش که اینجوری بود!!!


خب هندسه 1 و 2 سیرتاپیاز خیلی سطح بالاتری نسبت به دبیرستان داره
تست های جدید داره و ایده دار و زیبا
مولفش هم جزو معروفترین دبیر های تهرانه

----------


## GUST

> خب هندسه 1 و 2 سیرتاپیاز خیلی سطح بالاتری نسبت به دبیرستان داره
> تست های جدید داره و ایده دار و زیبا
> مولفش هم جزو معروفترین دبیر های تهرانه


محمد طاهر شعاعی معروفه !؟ :Yahoo (13): اسمشو تا حالا نشنیدم :Yahoo (4): کلا توی ریاضی سه نفر رو بیشتر نمیشناسم ! آرش عمید، سروش موئینی ، محمد مهربان
ولی کتابش انصافا کامله

----------


## Ultra

> محمد طاهر شعاعی معروفه !؟اسمشو تا حالا نشنیدمکلا توی ریاضی سه نفر رو بیشتر نمیشناسم ! آرش عمید، سروش موئینی ، محمد مهربان
> ولی کتابش انصافا کامله


خب تو نمیشناسی
چرا به بقیه تعمیمش میدی؟

به این سرعت فهمیدی کامله؟

----------


## GUST

> خب تو نمیشناسی
> چرا به بقیه تعمیمش میدی؟
> 
> به این سرعت فهمیدی کامله؟


از دو صفحه اول یک کتاب میشه فهمید چه کتابی قراره بخونی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mr Sky

*فعلا کنکور 95 رو تموم کن بعد به فکر 96 باش
.
.
درست حرفاتو نخوندم ولی یه توصیه مهم دارم :
کنکور رو که دادی بعدش برو کتاب متابایی که میخوای رو بخر و از از فرداش  یعنی 25 تیر شروع کن جدی بخون.
.
.
.غم معدل رو هم نداشته باش
چون فعلا اصلا معلوم نیست مثبته یا قطعی
ترمیم معدل هم هست که راحت میتونی ببریش بالای 19
.
.اگه قطعی شد و ترمیم هم نبود بازم با معدلی که داری میتونی به بهترین رتبه ها هم فک کنی . بنظرم حتی معدل 15 هم با کنکور میتونه هر کاری کنه*

----------


## Armin80

> سلام 
> بعد از یکسال درس خوندن برای کنکور
> که تقریبا تونست کم و کاستی های کل دبیرستانم رو جبران کنه میخوام یک شروع طوفانی داشته باشم برای 96! 
> امسال یک سری کم و کاستی ها رو تونستم بفهمم !خدا لعنت کنه این آموزش و پرورش و مدارس غیرانتفاعی رو که فقط پول حروم میکنن ! من اگر جای آموزش و پرورش بودم فصل بردار  هندسه تحلیلی رو همون سال دوم دبیرستان به بچه ها یاد میدادم چون واقعا بهش نیاز داشتم! نکات ساده ای که مربوط به هندسه بود شاید 0.5 ساعت وقتم رو سر یک سئوال هدر میداد و باعث میشد که یک سئوال فیزیک رو نفهمم! مثلا همین نکته ساده که برای بدست آوردن زاویه دوبردار ، دوبردار باید از یک نقطه رسم بشن! توی فصل کار و انرژی کل وقتم رو گرفت که بفهمم زاویه نیروی وزن و جابه جایی چی میشه!! بگذریم یک برنامه خوب میخوام واسه 96 !روی کتاب هایی که به نظر خودم تسلط کافی برای کنکور دارم! دینی پیش دانشگاهی، زبان انگلیسی،لغات ادبیات فارسی، شیمی قسمت آلی 
> روی یکسری درس ها حس میکنم تسلط ندارم مثلا فیزیک پیش دانشگاهی 19.5 نهایی شدم اما اصلا حس خوبی بهش ندارم! حس میکنم یاد ندارم!!! خصوصا فصل دینامیک و سینماتیک 
> دوستان منظورم از تسلط نزدیک حد 50% فراتر از کنکوره! اول از همه میخوام از هندسه پایه شروع کنم! نگین خواهشا جزو حذفیاته و نمیتونی تستاشو بزنی و اینا ...... میخوام ترمیمش کنم برای کنکور و چون مبانی هندسه تحلیلیه لازمه
> منبع برای ریاضی پایه هم واقعا سر درگم هستم! سر دیفرانسیل کل 60درصد بچه ها روی مهربان اتفاق نظر دارن اون بحثش جداست اما الان منبع برای ریاضی پایه و هندسه پایه میخوام! هندسه پایه کتابو الان خوندم ... تست میخوام!
> یک کتاب خوب هم واسه هندسه تحلیلی میخوام! میکرو گاج داشتم ولی واقعا خیلی کتاب بسته ای بود! خیلی خیلی بسته! هیچ ابتکاری نداشت ! یک الگوریتم حل تست ارائه میده بعد با همون همه تستارو حل میکنه هیچ توضیحی هم نمیده! درضمن واقعا از لحاظ روحی هم تخریب شدم دخترعمم سال 96 میخواد کنکور بده! از الان نمیاد تو مهمونی ها !! پرسیدم از پدرش کتبیش چند شد !؟ گفت :19.75 یعنی میخواستم خودمو اونجا آتیش بزنم اون از یکسال مونده به کنکور مراسم افطاری نمیاد بعد من 20 روز مونده به کنکور رفتم افطاری !!!  ساعت مطالعاتیم واسه سال آینده از 8:30 صبح تا 10 شب خسته هم نمیشم! برنامه بدین!!!


سلام فعلا به فکر کنکور 95 باش بعد کنکور یه هفته استراحت کن و شروع کن خوندن تو تابستون پایه اختصاصی +فهم ادبی(قرابت ارایه )+زبان فارسی+عربی کار کن 
برای منابع تو سایت هست برو ببین بعد برو کتاب فروشی ببین کدوم بهتره برای تابستان برای هر سال بیشتر از یه کتاب تهیه نکن (منظورم اینه مثلا برای شیمی 3 تابستون هم خیلی سبز هم مبتکران کار نکن یه کیشو کار کن تو سال که مسلط شدی برو تست اونیکی رو بزن) برای اموزش سایت الا فکر dvd نباش اگه اموزش میخوای الا به اندازه کافی هست مطمعن باش خواستن توانستن است

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> محمد طاهر شعاعی معروفه !؟اسمشو تا حالا نشنیدمکلا توی ریاضی سه نفر رو بیشتر نمیشناسم ! آرش عمید، سروش موئینی ، محمد مهربان
> ولی کتابش انصافا کامله


هر کی معروفه دلیل نمیشه خیلی خوب و با سواد باشه و برعکس هر کی که انقدر معروف نیست سطح علمی پایین داشته باشه !

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> *فعلا کنکور 95 رو تموم کن بعد به فکر 96 باش
> .
> .
> درست حرفاتو نخوندم ولی یه توصیه مهم دارم :
> کنکور رو که دادی بعدش برو کتاب متابایی که میخوای رو بخر و از از فرداش  یعنی 25 تیر شروع کن جدی بخون.
> .
> .
> .غم معدل رو هم نداشته باش
> چون فعلا اصلا معلوم نیست مثبته یا قطعی
> ...


البته بنظر من کسی که تصمیمش گرفته که بمونه بهتر این دو هفته استراحت کنه به خودش فشار نیار از 25 تیر شروع جدی کنه_اگه معدل قطعی بشه احتمال این که ترمیم نباشه خیلی کمه

----------


## S I N A

> سلام 
> بعد از یکسال درس خوندن برای کنکور
> که تقریبا تونست کم و کاستی های کل دبیرستانم رو جبران کنه میخوام یک شروع طوفانی داشته باشم برای 96! 
> امسال یک سری کم و کاستی ها رو تونستم بفهمم !خدا لعنت کنه این آموزش و پرورش و مدارس غیرانتفاعی رو که فقط پول حروم میکنن ! من اگر جای آموزش و پرورش بودم فصل بردار  هندسه تحلیلی رو همون سال دوم دبیرستان به بچه ها یاد میدادم چون واقعا بهش نیاز داشتم! نکات ساده ای که مربوط به هندسه بود شاید 0.5 ساعت وقتم رو سر یک سئوال هدر میداد و باعث میشد که یک سئوال فیزیک رو نفهمم! مثلا همین نکته ساده که برای بدست آوردن زاویه دوبردار ، دوبردار باید از یک نقطه رسم بشن! توی فصل کار و انرژی کل وقتم رو گرفت که بفهمم زاویه نیروی وزن و جابه جایی چی میشه!! بگذریم یک برنامه خوب میخوام واسه 96 !روی کتاب هایی که به نظر خودم تسلط کافی برای کنکور دارم! دینی پیش دانشگاهی، زبان انگلیسی،لغات ادبیات فارسی، شیمی قسمت آلی 
> روی یکسری درس ها حس میکنم تسلط ندارم مثلا فیزیک پیش دانشگاهی 19.5 نهایی شدم اما اصلا حس خوبی بهش ندارم! حس میکنم یاد ندارم!!! خصوصا فصل دینامیک و سینماتیک 
> دوستان منظورم از تسلط نزدیک حد 50% فراتر از کنکوره! اول از همه میخوام از هندسه پایه شروع کنم! نگین خواهشا جزو حذفیاته و نمیتونی تستاشو بزنی و اینا ...... میخوام ترمیمش کنم برای کنکور و چون مبانی هندسه تحلیلیه لازمه
> منبع برای ریاضی پایه هم واقعا سر درگم هستم! سر دیفرانسیل کل 60درصد بچه ها روی مهربان اتفاق نظر دارن اون بحثش جداست اما الان منبع برای ریاضی پایه و هندسه پایه میخوام! هندسه پایه کتابو الان خوندم ... تست میخوام!
> یک کتاب خوب هم واسه هندسه تحلیلی میخوام! میکرو گاج داشتم ولی واقعا خیلی کتاب بسته ای بود! خیلی خیلی بسته! هیچ ابتکاری نداشت ! یک الگوریتم حل تست ارائه میده بعد با همون همه تستارو حل میکنه هیچ توضیحی هم نمیده! درضمن واقعا از لحاظ روحی هم تخریب شدم دخترعمم سال 96 میخواد کنکور بده! از الان نمیاد تو مهمونی ها !! پرسیدم از پدرش کتبیش چند شد !؟ گفت :19.75 یعنی میخواستم خودمو اونجا آتیش بزنم اون از یکسال مونده به کنکور مراسم افطاری نمیاد بعد من 20 روز مونده به کنکور رفتم افطاری !!!  ساعت مطالعاتیم واسه سال آینده از 8:30 صبح تا 10 شب خسته هم نمیشم! برنامه بدین!!!


*

پسر مشهدی میخوای پشت کنکور واستی ؟! 
یعنی تو نمیتونی فردوسی بیاری ؟!
فردوسی هم نیاری سجاد ک میتونی بیاری
باو من خودم چند هفته پیش رفتم سجاد اینقد شیک و توپ بود
یک دانشگاه صنعتی عالی برای رشته های مهندسی
دخترایی هم ک میان همه 20 ان
دیگه چی میخوای از دنیا
یکسال میخوای پشت کنکور واستی چیکار کنی؟
الان اولشه انگیزه داری
3 ماه دیگه میگی شا شیدمم به هر چی کنکوره بله

من دختر داییم پارسال رتبش شد 150 رفت علامه تهران 
دختر خالم 88 کشور رفت شریف
دختر عمم 200 کشور شریف
دختر عمو خوشبختانه ندارم 
ازین بیشتر تخریب شدی تا حالا ؟!

اون دختر عموط هم اگر چیزی از ریاضی میفهمه شمارش رو واس من جور کن
وگرنه اگر ازون عمومی خون های سیبیلو هست باشه واس خودت 


*

----------


## GUST

> *
> 
> پسر مشهدی میخوای پشت کنکور واستی ؟! 
> یعنی تو نمیتونی فردوسی بیاری ؟!
> فردوسی هم نیاری سجاد ک میتونی بیاری
> باو من خودم چند هفته پیش رفتم سجاد اینقد شیک و توپ بود
> یک دانشگاه صنعتی عالی برای رشته های مهندسی
> دخترایی هم ک میان همه 20 ان
> دیگه چی میخوای از دنیا
> ...


 :Yahoo (77): ازغیرانتفاعی متنفر شدم پسر !!! میفهمی؟! متنفر!!! 
ازآفتابه لب بگیرم دیگه غیرانتفاعی نمیرم
درضمن ریاضی نیست تجربیه! دخترعممه! خر میزنه واسه پزشکی
دختر میخوام چیکار دقیقا!؟ شا**دم به هر چی ** و **ونه شریف میخوام |:  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## mmheidania

> سلام 
> بعد از یکسال درس خوندن برای کنکور
> که تقریبا تونست کم و کاستی های کل دبیرستانم رو جبران کنه میخوام یک شروع طوفانی داشته باشم برای 96! 
> امسال یک سری کم و کاستی ها رو تونستم بفهمم !خدا لعنت کنه این آموزش و پرورش و مدارس غیرانتفاعی رو که فقط پول حروم میکنن ! من اگر جای آموزش و پرورش بودم فصل بردار  هندسه تحلیلی رو همون سال دوم دبیرستان به بچه ها یاد میدادم چون واقعا بهش نیاز داشتم! نکات ساده ای که مربوط به هندسه بود شاید 0.5 ساعت وقتم رو سر یک سئوال هدر میداد و باعث میشد که یک سئوال فیزیک رو نفهمم! مثلا همین نکته ساده که برای بدست آوردن زاویه دوبردار ، دوبردار باید از یک نقطه رسم بشن! توی فصل کار و انرژی کل وقتم رو گرفت که بفهمم زاویه نیروی وزن و جابه جایی چی میشه!! بگذریم یک برنامه خوب میخوام واسه 96 !روی کتاب هایی که به نظر خودم تسلط کافی برای کنکور دارم! دینی پیش دانشگاهی، زبان انگلیسی،لغات ادبیات فارسی، شیمی قسمت آلی 
> روی یکسری درس ها حس میکنم تسلط ندارم مثلا فیزیک پیش دانشگاهی 19.5 نهایی شدم اما اصلا حس خوبی بهش ندارم! حس میکنم یاد ندارم!!! خصوصا فصل دینامیک و سینماتیک 
> دوستان منظورم از تسلط نزدیک حد 50% فراتر از کنکوره! اول از همه میخوام از هندسه پایه شروع کنم! نگین خواهشا جزو حذفیاته و نمیتونی تستاشو بزنی و اینا ...... میخوام ترمیمش کنم برای کنکور و چون مبانی هندسه تحلیلیه لازمه
> منبع برای ریاضی پایه هم واقعا سر درگم هستم! سر دیفرانسیل کل 60درصد بچه ها روی مهربان اتفاق نظر دارن اون بحثش جداست اما الان منبع برای ریاضی پایه و هندسه پایه میخوام! هندسه پایه کتابو الان خوندم ... تست میخوام!
> یک کتاب خوب هم واسه هندسه تحلیلی میخوام! میکرو گاج داشتم ولی واقعا خیلی کتاب بسته ای بود! خیلی خیلی بسته! هیچ ابتکاری نداشت ! یک الگوریتم حل تست ارائه میده بعد با همون همه تستارو حل میکنه هیچ توضیحی هم نمیده! درضمن واقعا از لحاظ روحی هم تخریب شدم دخترعمم سال 96 میخواد کنکور بده! از الان نمیاد تو مهمونی ها !! پرسیدم از پدرش کتبیش چند شد !؟ گفت :19.75 یعنی میخواستم خودمو اونجا آتیش بزنم اون از یکسال مونده به کنکور مراسم افطاری نمیاد بعد من 20 روز مونده به کنکور رفتم افطاری !!!  ساعت مطالعاتیم واسه سال آینده از 8:30 صبح تا 10 شب خسته هم نمیشم! برنامه بدین!!!


*سلام دوست عزیز
ببین خیلی خوبه که حداقل در شروع مسیر جدیدت به کنکور اول از همه فکر برنامه ریزی هستی. برنامه ریزی خیلی خیلی برای شروع کار و به پایان رسوندن به نحو احسن مهمه. اول از همه باید یه برنامه ریزی خوب داشته باشی و طبق اون باید بری سراغ منابع و محتوای مناسب. شرکت تو آزمون رو هم اصلا اصلا فراموش نکن.
نکته آخر هم که خیلی مهمه داشتن مشاور تو مسیر کنکوره. من خودم یکسال با یه رتبه برتر سال قبل خودمون بودم و خیلی راضی بودم. 
من 94 کنکور دادم و الان هم دارم تو صنعتی شریف درس میخونم. تنها علتش هم برنامه ریزی درست و اصولی توسط یه مشاور بود که توی کل سال باهام بود و هرجا پام رو کج میزاشتم کمکم میکرد.
اول هدفت رو مشخص کن بعد بیا سراغ این حرفام
حالا اگه سوال یا راهنمایی بیشتری خاصی نیاز داشتی دریغ نمیکنم. 
موفق باشی*

----------

